# AC Components on Saturday?



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone going to this show on Saturday? In Portadown/Tandragee direction?

I was down today and got my entry form, might as well enter sayin as its local!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

might pop over for a while but am on business that day..


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Where abouts on the mahon road is it?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Turn in at the Faith Mission camp and up that wee road there is a big sign you can't miss it


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

ill prob take a spin up with neal, can't be bothered entering tho!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

i was going to take a run up but id never hear the end of it as the girlfriend is off work for the day


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

plus I think Im a bit to old to be entering shows now!:wall: :wall: :detailer:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

what time does this start tomorrow?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

11 i think!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

it says 10-4 on the flyers and road signs..


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Good day was had - weather was superb! Good to meet a few new people off here too.

Ronnie I want your dildo - sorry - dodo juice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> Good day was had - weather was superb! Good to meet a few new people off here too.
> 
> Ronnie I want your dildo - sorry - dodo juice


:thumb: :thumb: No probs just make sure you clean it before you give it back!!!!

How did you get on in the show and shine... After all we were converted by the Gods that are Auto Glum!! oops Glym ... We have been shown how to polish a motor proper like!:detailer: :detailer: one sponge first start with the wheels then from the sills work up an use an old wiper blade to remove excess water!!!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Didnt make it over... some **** hit my dog with the car. GGGRRR


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

it wasnt a bad day, good to meet new people!!

That autoglym aquawax is great!!! u can polish a car with a carnauba wax! apparantly. The red seat ibiza got 3rd, black astra coupe got 2nd, and the red mini got 1st


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

gerrr not good mind u the coupe and mini were pretty nice.. yea going to halfords now to invest in an old wiper blade like the man said apparently they work better than new ones especially if they are lying on the floor and covered in grit!!! :lol:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah the Autoglym "How to swirl your paint to bits" demo!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

The banter was good lol. Glad i didnt enter mind


----------

